# East harbor conditions



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I was just wondering if anybody has set eyes on east harbor I am thinking about trying it soon.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Please if any ones up that way let us know Harbor conditions. .Pure Green?


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

Will let you know heading up Thursday. Have a club tournament on Saturday


----------



## KingFisher89 (Feb 22, 2007)

How many boats will be in the club tournament? and can anyone join?


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

I havent been up yet gonna try this weekend I hope. got a couple tournments at end of month. Cant wait to break in the new fortrex and try the dig in shallow water anchor and of course all the new tackle I had to have


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I got some info the water temp was 53-55 on Saturday and dirty had a friend of a friend who fished it. They only caught a couple which is weird.


----------



## bladeslinger (Jan 31, 2010)

I got out there yesterday. Water temps ranged from 42 to 47. Caught 5, all less than 2lbs. It was, windy and rainy, but a good escape from cabin fever.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice I plan on fishing it Saturday rain or shine cold or warm


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey kingfisher anybody can join we are the Columbus Grove Cairo bass club. Dues are 20.00 and entry fees are 20.00. We fish lakes in Michigan and Indiana. Along with the Detroit river. If you're interested you can call me at 419 234 3515.
Thanks Mike


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Got a schedule physco?


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

I have a schedule. Fished East Harbor yesterday with no luck what so ever water temperature ranges from 44 48


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Rain mite have helped


----------



## physco1973 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hey if Avanti fish ski if you have any questions about the club you can call me at 419 234 3515


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Text alright? Can you shoot me a schedule?


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I got stuck running trim in a house this morning anybody fish east harbor today? I think I'm going tomorrow may fish west harbor If the water is cleaner.


----------



## bladeslinger (Jan 31, 2010)

Was out today with our club, Bass Masters Limited out of Cleveland. 13 boats, winners had 19lbs, 2nd had 18, 3rd had 17. My son and I finished with 5 fish, just over 11 lbs., for 7th place. Water was dingy and temps ranged from 47 at takeoff to 52 at 4 when we quit.

There was another club out there from Columbus Grove, and talking to some of them on the water, they were catching them too, but it was a grind.


----------



## bladeslinger (Jan 31, 2010)

Was out today with our club, Bass Masters Limited out of Cleveland. 13 boats, winners had 19lbs, 2nd had 18, 3rd had 17. My son and I finished with 5 fish, just over 11 lbs., for 7th place. Water was dingy and temps ranged from 47 at takeoff to 52 at 4 when we quit.

There was another club out there from Columbus Grove, and talking to some of them on the water, they were catching them too, but it was a grind.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

.............


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Hard to believe those bags were taken just yesterday. I combed the harbor and came up with 1 fish...


----------



## bladeslinger (Jan 31, 2010)

It was a slow go, according to everyone. The guys with the big bags reported getting only 5 or 6 bites all day, but they converted them and turned out to be big ones. We didn't catch our first one until 1:52 and lucked out nabbing our fifth at about 3:45.

Craziest thing was my first 'catch' of the day was a bowfin that hit my first cast with an Alabama Rig!


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Blade was your club allowed to leave the harbor


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

We caught 20 fish Sunday all on shallow cranks nothing big 13lb was our best five had a friendly competition with friends that caught 17lbs of smallies on the big water


----------



## bladeslinger (Jan 31, 2010)

We were restricted to the harbor. We could fish in the channel, but not past the opening.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Has anyone took a water temp today ? Gotta watch it close next few days!!!


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Yeah somedays you just nail em, and had a few oddd days with 1-3 Bass and those are (or can be) lil 13 in. guys. Had a day last spring I went and in 2- 2.5 hours caught over 50 bass, but no gaints. I took my wife 2 days later, but that time I caught my personal best a 23+incher that weighted 7#9 oz and we both had a handful over 3 pounders. Really is a great lil fishery though.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Fished it yesterday caught a lot of fish on everything we tried from square bills and swim baits to jigs and worms water temp was 59.8-63 everywhere we fished. Never tried by the inlet because we did not start fishing till afternoon because of work restrictions. The wind was ripping out of the northeast and we did not feel like braving that inlet area. We only caught a handful of fish over three pounds but it was a fun day.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Sounds like a good day


----------



## DangerDave (Sep 24, 2013)

Girlfriend wants to go fishing in the afternoon when I get back from Turkey hunting. We have dinner plans up at Marblehead so I was thinking about fishing east harbor, maybe take the cane pole too. Anyone doing any good on pan fish up there?


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Next week mite be a good idea..this week will freeze ya


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

It was cold along the south shore last Sunday afternoon it was like two different lakes


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

We will be up tourney fishin sat. and sunday hope it gets nicer than predicted


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Bring the parka


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

And the bibs


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Only ten boats so far . Done raining hope they bite


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You wont have trouble catching fish you just need the right ones.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Did decent Saturday but the small mouth boys did better, sunday was ok bite was getting good at end of tourney of course


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Small mouth in the harbors?


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Saturday was the fallen hero tourney so it was brown or green fish, the brown boys ran out to the islands we fished our spots ended up with one 4 lb smally in the harbor. Sunday was green only tourney


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

I wanna find the bronze backs just outside the harbors


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

I am looking to fish east harbor but for crappie - I have never been up that way fishing so could one of you tell me what ramp I should use? Thanks in advance!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

This time of year the smallies will be around the inlet


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Snyd said:


> I am looking to fish east harbor but for crappie - I have never been up that way fishing so could one of you tell me what ramp I should use? Thanks in advance!


 Try tibbles or bass haven I think they charge to launch. If ur rig is big enough launch at mazirks


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

laynhardwood said:


> This time of year the smallies will be around the inlet


They are in the harbors to we nailed a 4 lber in west Saturday and lost one that was bigger than that at the boat.


----------



## avantifishski (Apr 8, 2012)

Any1 think wind will be a problem during the work week?


----------



## Rondy (Jun 24, 2012)

Hey guys I have a Club tournament coming up in July and we are limited to east harbor because of the drive from akron I'm going to have very little pre fishing time before the tournament to learn the area maybe 8 hours or so would anyone please pm me and help cut down my learning curve.


----------



## Tim67 (Mar 21, 2013)

Snyd said:


> I am looking to fish east harbor but for crappie - I have never been up that way fishing so could one of you tell me what ramp I should use? Thanks in advance!


 Hi Sure no problem. If you look up MAZURIK ACCESS to me this is the best access you launch out of Mazurik make a little run across the bay to the West, you will see 3 shore erosion rows of rip rap and then a long rip rap entrance (which I usually start fishing here) you can fish all the way in and catch Bass as well as other species. By the way you will be facing south, so fish entrance which is a good 1/2 to 3/4 mile long. Once in East Harbor there are fish most everywhere. I have great success out in middle depth of 5-8 feet with jekbaits, spinnerbaits or Topwater, what ever is your confidence lure. Very possible to catch 100 plus Bass in a day. Have fun, be safe and have a great time.
Tim67


----------

